# Still Learning



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
I began sailing with my boyfriend 2 years ago and was hooked the first time he took me out. Now I am part of the crew. I became part of the crew last summer and I love it immensely. I know I have so much more to learn and he is actually going to attend a sailing school in February. Any suggestions where he might go in Florida that time of the year. He wants to see if he can pick up some more tips. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Just wish I could go as well. 
mujackmi


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don't just go to school, crew on some racing boats for several races. Ask lots of questions to the owners/skippers (usually people LOVE to talk endlessly about their boats) and read books.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for responding so quickly....i always ask questions...he already sails quite well..he just thought it might help him a bit...sometimes i think one of the fella's that sails with us is just a bit ..ummm..too much the know it all..i now learned to butt in so to speak..and my boyfriend is now doing the same...he is a good captain...we are trying to train a new crew..thanks again


----------



## IrishMistRacing (Jul 31, 2006)

J World is one of the best sailing schools and they have one in Key West FL.

Google "j world key west"

If he can go January 21 - 25th he will be in the middle of Acura Key West Race Week 2008. 
It would be awesome


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don't feel bad about still learning ----- I have been sailing for over thirty years and am still learning! Bought my first sailboat in 1975, spend over thirty weekends a year on my 37 Endeavour (purchased in '02,) but I am still learning!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

RTD—

I think this is true of all sailors... sailing is much like chess, easy to learn the basics, but takes a lifetime to master...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

SD, it takes more than a lifetime to master sailing. Every time you go out you'll experience different weather conditions, different tides, different seas, different idiots...  and hopefully you'll learn from those experiences and build upon them.

If anyone ever thinks they've mastered sailing, may I suggest they stay home and play chess - the sea is far too unforgiving of people like that.  

--Cameron


----------

